# The 2009 Show Bible



## loafy (Sep 20, 2006)

Ok 2009 is not far off and the show season is starting to fill up nicely, obviously last year i built the 2009 show season guide for most of the forums and again with the contacts we have i have constructed this simple guide! If anyone has a show coming up, PM me and i will add it to the list, again if the info is needing updated again drop me a pm!

Cheers

--------------------------------------------

*January*

Autosport International - 8th to 11th January @ Birmingham NEC - http://www.autosport-international.com/
koolest kruize show - 18th January 09 - Sussex, Kent, Wiltshire, East Midlands and North East, UK WIDE

*February *

Dubfreeze - 22nd February 09 - http://www.dubfreeze.co.uk - Bingley Hall, Staffordshire County Showground, England, UK

*March*

VW Speed.NL Mid Winter Meet 09 - 1st March 09 - http://www.vw-speed.nl - Frans Op Den Bult, Deurningen, Holland
Ultimate Dubs - 8th March 09 - http://www.ultimate-dubs.co.uk - The International Center, Telford, England, UK
GTI Spring Festival - 29th March 09 - http://www.vwaction.co.uk - Santa Pod Raceway, Wellingborough, Northants, England UK

*April*

Elsecar Mega Meet - 11th April 09 - http://www.elsecarmegameet.co.uk - Elsecar, South Yorkshire, England, UK
Bus Types VW - 17th to 19th April 09 - http://www.bus-types.co.uk - Oswestry Showground, Shropshire, England, UK
Big Bang - 24th to 26th April 09 - http://www.big-bang.co.uk Santa Pod Raceway, Wellingborough, Northants, England UK

*May*

National Mk2 Golf Owners Meet - 8th to 10th May 09 - www.vwgolfmk2.co.uk - Billing Aquadrome, Northampton, England, UK
Playball By VWPlayers - 16th May 09 - http://www.vwplayers.com - London to Worthersee
All Types VW Show - 16th, 17th May 09 - http://www.all-types.co.uk\" - Bodelwyddan Castle, (Nr. Rhyl), North Wales, UK
Volksfling - 22nd to 24th May 09 - http://www.volksfling.co.uk/ - Biggar, Scotland, UK
Worthersee - 20th to 23rd May 09 - http://www.woertherseetreffen.at - Worthersee, Austria
Run To The Sun - 22nd to 25th May 08 - http://www.runtothesun.co.uk
Stonor Park - 31st May 09 - http://www.abvwc.org.uk - Stoner Park, Slough, England, UK

*June*

Dub Mania - 6th & 7th June 2009 - Weston Park, Shropshire, England, UK
Deutsch Connection - 14th June 09 - http://www.dc09.co.uk - Brackley, England, UK
5th International VAG Meeting - 21st June 09 - 5th International VAG Meeting Website  - Asten, Holland
GTI International - 27nd to 28th June 09 - http://www.gtiinternational.co.uk - Bruntingthorpe, Leicestershire, England, UK

*July*

British Volkswagen Festival (BVF) - 4th to 5th July 09 - http://www.britishvolkswagenfestival.co.uk - Three Counties Showground, Worcestershire, England, UK
GTI Summer Festival - 5th July 09 - http://www.vwaction.co.uk - Santa Pod Raceway, Wellingborough, Northants, England UK
Bug Jam - 17th to 19th July 09 - http://www.bugjam.co.uk/ - Santa Pod Raceway, Wellingborough, Northants, England UK
NWVAG Show and Shine 09 - 19th July 09 - WEBSITE TO FOLLOW - Leisure Lakes Lancashire, England, UK
USC @ Santa Pod - 31st July to 2nd August 09 - http://www.santapod.co.uk/e_usc.php - Santa Pod Raceway, Wellingborough, Northants, England UK

*August*

USC @ Santa Pod - 31st July to 2nd August 09 - http://www.santapod.co.uk/e_usc.php - Santa Pod Raceway, Wellingborough, Northants, England UK
The Rallye Meet - 2nd August 09 - http://www.elsecarmegameet.co.uk - Elsecar, South Yorkshire, England, UK
VW North West Tatton Park - 9th August 09 - http://www.vwnw.co.uk/ - Tattonpark, Chesire, England, UK
VW Festival - 15th to 16th August 09 - http://www.vwfestival.co.uk - Harewood House, Leeds, England, UK
GTI Hot Hatch Run What You Brung - 25th August 09 - http://www.york-raceway.co.uk/events.html - York Raceway, York, England, UK

*September*

Edition38 - 4th to 6th September 09 - http://www.edition38.com - Overstone Park, Northampton, UK

*October *


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

One to add -


----------



## Supreme Detailing (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes the date & the Venue have been booked & confirmed.

Sunday 26th July @ @ Smeatharpe Stadium nr Honiton, Devon

Entry + £5 Per person (Only if booked in advance)
£8 per person on the day (Children under 13 are FREE)

Deadline for car club entries is June 15th
Those clubs that book early will be inside the stadium on concrete those who book late will be in the club area outside the stadium.

www.devoncarshows.co.uk


----------

